# Suns name Ryan McDonough GM



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Phoenix Suns announced Tuesday that they have hired Ryan McDonough as their new general manager.
> 
> He will be introduced by the team at a news conference Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9251233/phoenix-suns-hire-ryan-mcdonough-boston-celtics-new-gm


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Who the **** is this guy?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seeing a lot of love for it. He was Asst Boston GM.


Also, this....
Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 5h



> With hiring of Boston's McDonough, Suns direction is clear: *No more stopgap short-term free agents, rebuild through multiple picks in draft*.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why is it clear? Is that what he's known for or something?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, so. And he appears to be a great young mind with attention to detail, organized, and good evaluating skills. 


Read his background.


http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2013/3/27/4149404/botson-celtics-gm-ryan-mcdonough-profile


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Great article, thanks for posting it. I was expecting to be bored watching his introductory press conference, but found the opposite to be true. Hopefully Sarver doesn't get in his way too much...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Agreed.


I'm loving this hire. Hopefully, it translates to his philosophy.




> By Paul Coro azcentral sports Thu May 9, 2013 7:19 PM
> 
> Ryan McDonough’s first decade of work all came in the familiar hue of Celtics green in his hometown of Boston.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...h-excited-for-opportunity.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I heard the interview he did today on ESPN Radio. He mentioned the three most productive places to score being the corner 3-ball, the free throw line, and at the tin. He also mentioned stringing together multiple stops defensively being the difference between good teams and great teams. He believes in the draft and in player development. Sounds like a true change of pace for the Suns franchise.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

The more I read about this guy the more excited I get about him coming in. Our team has been lost since Bryan Collangelo bailed(not that he is killing it in Toronto or anything) but it'll be nice to have a fresh face and someone that has enthusiasm and and eagerness to make changes. I actually have hope that we may finally build through a draft, I don't think the Suns have ever really done that. 

It sounds like he isn't afraid to do what needs to be done whether it be a blockbuster trade(ala KG or RayRay in Boston) or to scrap it and go through Draft(which seems to be his strong suit).

Here's hoping the hard times are coming to an end.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

During his time as director of international scouting within the Celtics organization, the only foreigner they draft was Semih Erden... as the last pick of the whole draft. The same year the Celtics selected J.R. Giddens in the first round ahead of Nikola Pekovic, Omer Asik, and Goran Dragic. He apparently wasn't particularly good at getting his opinions heard in the war room.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> During his time as director of international scouting within the Celtics organization, the only foreigner they draft was Semih Erden... as the last pick of the whole draft. The same year the Celtics selected J.R. Giddens in the first round ahead of Nikola Pekovic, Omer Asik, and Goran Dragic. He apparently wasn't particularly good at getting his opinions heard in the war room.


But he also convinced Bostons ownership/front office guys to buy a pick to draft Rajon Rondo(granted after they drafted Telfair, I think it was?) and he drafted some useful role players with lowen picks. But he picked up Al Jefferson I believe.

But either way, he is now the loudest voice in the war room(considering Sarver and Babby stick to their word and let him make personnel decisions) so we will really see what he can do.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

At the end of the day I only want McDonough (or any GM ever for that case) and our next head coach sitting at the roster decision making table from here on out. After they figure out where to go next, they take their suggestions to Sarver for the $ approval.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Really eager to see who becomes our next coach. Not sure if I want an unknown or a big name. I sure as shit don't want Mike Brown who has been mentioned or Lindsay Hunter.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> Really eager to see who becomes our next coach. Not sure if I want an unknown or a big name. I sure as shit don't want Mike Brown who has been mentioned or Lindsay Hunter.


I kind of hope they go with some new blood. Not Lindsey Hunter, I mean new blood who actually has proven himself on the bench for a while. Like Thibs a few years ago.

That Budenholzer (sp??) from the Spurs was mentioned for us when we hired Porter.. curious about him, but then again why has he remained an assistant all of these last few years?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

What sucks is.... I'd really like to see what Majerle can do as a Head Coach. 

Don't know much about Bud. Heard him mentioned before but don't know what kind of coach he is. 

Any interest in Byron Scott?


----------

